# Looking for Tony Labella



## Sailor's friend (Aug 12, 2012)

We knew each other while he was at Ft. Schuyler and I was best man at his wedding in the 1960s. I'd like to be back in touch. Hope someone knows his contact info. Thanks.


----------



## Uwe (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi

Tony worked for many years with Teekay Shipping in Vancouver BC, Canada
where I met him often before I retired.
I understand he retired also now. Perhaps you can contact Teekay and ask for his whereabouts.

Rgds


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

The name rang a bell, but I couldn't place it. I was the contract pilot for Teekay in San Francisco for many years, and worked with Tony on occasion and heard his name often. Well known in the industry as a good fella!


----------



## Sailor's friend (Aug 12, 2012)

*Thanks for responding re: Tony Labella*

I called Teekay and got an email address. Many thanks. He was my best bud in those days.


----------

